# Decorations!



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

As everyone knows I am going to be setting up my 125g and 55g tanks very soon and want to start buying decorations soon! I have looked at BIGALSONLINE but just cant make a decision with the pics they have what looks real and good.

I am mainly looking for nice good looking plants for a tank that size, a nice background, and some driftwood.

Please list what fake plants/driftwood/rocks/backgrounds you have bought with links to them....please include how big they are with any pics in the tank if you can....


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I've just got 2 pieces of fake driftwood,4 fake amazon swords large,4 ludwiga(sp)? 8", and 2 fancy plants that I'm going to have at the top of the tank at the back w/ suction cups don't remember the names of them though.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Where's the edit button X? Ayways plain black background and black gravel.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh man, your going to buy tanks full of decors.... get yourself to the ocean shores and get some rocks :







:
thats waht i do :smile:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the fake amazon swords they range in size it is your choice if you want them big or small, and driftwood kev went on ebay to find some of his or go to the lfs. I like the dark blue background which you can get at your lfs also I don't do much online shopping. Are you going for a natural look or does it matter, if not get like black gravel and put a lot of marbles in it, this looks so awesome. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

All you need is natural driftwood, many amazon swords, black or natural alike background and some big rocks!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Had anyone bought decorations online?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Keep one side open (just with some plants, a low piece of driftwood, or some small rocks against the tank wall), and use mangrove roots (placed diagonally or vertically) on the other side, together with some plants: a bit like a river shoreline...
With this set-up, your fish will have an open area for swimming, and an area to hide or chill. And besides that, mangrove roots look really sweet in a tank


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

all i did was buy mine at petsmart paid $14.99 for the large piece and $9.99 for my smallest which there both pretty good sized.


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

i bought some decorations online from petco.com . they have a pretty good selection and decent prices. i always buy online cuz my LFS has really high prices


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

3D background, Amazord (fake) plants, driftwood, and natural gravel.

Most itrems bought off eBay or Pets Club!!


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i say save some money......

use black garbage bag for backround, 
goto local water source and gather alot of driftwood and follow nates info on treating it

then i say buy some java moss and put it on the drit wood, you can also get some old pvc pipe and paint it ......use it as a tunel


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

get mopami wood its exellent and comes in all shapes and sizes .gravel either natural or black or darken natural with some black as i have done.plants wise i use fake and whatever looks good.i use a 3d background with as much blue (water ) or dark as i can get it for better fish colour 
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok I went to Big Als Online today and had a little spending spree to set up my 55g tank:

1057 AQUACLEAR POWERHEAD #802 1	$25.99	$25.99

1058 AQUACLEAR POWERHEAD QUICKFILTE 1	$5.49	$5.49

1080 AQUACLEAR 500 POWER FILTER 1	$32.99	$32.99

1083 AQUACLEAR 500 FOAM - SINGLE 1	$3.49	$3.49

5665 EMPEROR 400 FILTER 1	$39.99	$39.99

1202 "MERIDIAN" THERMOME 1	$1.49	$1.49

1480 MARINA BACKGROUND- GREEN PLANT 4	$1.49	$5.96

15001 AQUAGEN ALTEMANTHERA 6" P 3	$1.49	$4.47

15011 AQUAGEN AMMANNIA 10" PLAN 2	$1.99	$3.98

15024 AQUAGEN MICROSORIUM 12" P 1	$2.99	$2.99

19468 SEAGARDEN FRESHWATER AMAZON SW 2	$4.79	$9.58

2378 AP FRESH/SALT NITRATE KIT 1	$4.49	$4.49

4076 PYTHON NET 10" X 7"- 1	$6.99	$6.99

5646 EBO-JAGER HEATER TS 250 WATT 1	$16.99	$16.99

What do you think?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

for decor I suggest live plants and lots of variety

if not live the next best thing is called Fancy Plants they are 3ft tall and only cost $6 at Big Als, I suggest 2 or 3 per clump

lots of big driftwood like in my cleveland piraya tank pics that way the fish cannot destroy them

dark gravel or sand, I am thinking of doing sand tanks from now on


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

on the Fancy plants Bambo model looks the most realistic, I have heard many times people think they are real in pics and in person

Knifeman uses them too and I could believe they were fake in his pics


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> on the Fancy plants Bambo model looks the most realistic, I have heard many times people think they are real in pics and in person
> 
> Knifeman uses them too and I could believe they were fake in his pics


 See this is the advice i needed on plants! I will look into them, as I will be going fake!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > on the Fancy plants Bambo model looks the most realistic, I have heard many times people think they are real in pics and in person
> ...


 they are the big fern like looking plants in my pics, trust me in not getting other kinds though most of them dont look real


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Go to your local $1 store and buy a gluegun, glue sticks, some plastic plant bouquets, and any pieces of plastic material that looks lthey would make for decent "caves" (mine carried hose racks which suited quite nicely). I had some extra aquarium plants and driftwood laying around to boot.

Itll cost ya less than 10 bucks, the finished products look absolutely sweet (Id take pics of my tank if my digital camera wasnt a POS), and u can modify the appearance. I'm never buying another Vastly-OverPriced piece of plastic from any retailer again.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

WHOA, WHOA, WHOA, A hot glue gun and glue sticks are the last thing you wanna add to your tanks. Not safe for the fish. What you were supposed to do is use aquarium grade silicon. All LFS should have them. I know you were going for the cheapest way, but there are some things you must fork out the money in order to have a safe environment for your fish. And now that I think about it, It woulda been cheaper to buy the damn silicon than it woulda been to buy the hot glue gun and crap.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

xenon, for your piranha 's environnement, put driftwood, and much plants of amazon (like amazon sword (echinodorus), the piranhas got feeling in this


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

can anyone get mangrove roots? ones big enough for p's to swim through. i have 3 p's 5-7 inches


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

i have mangrove roots, it's very good, piranha swim trought like in their natura habitat,
tchao,
memen


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Went to the river to get some driftwood....gonna cure it using Sir Nate's process....


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

make sure you do, I have heard the horror stories from people who didnt

you may want a pleco to keep the wood polished, not all woods will hold up like store bought kinds

mine used to get fuzzy stuff on it that was either wood pealing off or algea, but the pleco keeps it CLEAN


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mike did you get any Fancy Plants?


----------

